# True Dorkdome - 3D Betta Fish



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

By trade, I am a relaxed, self employed 3-D modeler and illustrator. I've worked professionally and I now enjoy a laid back lifestyle working as I please artistically while I take care of pets with a local pet sitting company. 

While working on other things, I decided my new found love for betta fish should influence some of my work and thusly... that's what has happened. 

I intend to make a little breeding game with these guys. I referenced a fish I found on aquabid and one I saw in petco that I really, really, really wanted but don't have space for. :/ 

Feel free to critique! I can take it, as long as you're constructive and polite.


----------



## jesstanner (Apr 5, 2011)

Um, can someone say awesome! Lol, I'm not artsy...or good with a computer at all so I am pretty much in awe right now!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

That's pretty freakin good.

I'm no 3D artist (as I can't afford to buy/play around with 3D programs), but I'm guessing you can't put the ventrals close together at the base? I mean... they kinda look like legs. xD

Really though, this is awesome. Halfmoon, I take it?


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

It looks great, I love it. Can't think of anything bad to say.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> I'm guessing you can't put the ventrals close together at the base? I mean... they kinda look like legs. xD
> 
> Really though, this is awesome. Halfmoon, I take it?


I honestly hadn't noticed the ventrals' spot they came from. I can totally put them coming out together from the base. Thank you for pointing that out!

And yes, the one I saw at petco was a halfmoon. F---ing gorgeous halfmoon. .___. I want it. Ugh.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Burd said:


> I honestly hadn't noticed the ventrals' spot they came from. I can totally put them coming out together from the base. Thank you for pointing that out!
> 
> And yes, the one I saw at petco was a halfmoon. F---ing gorgeous halfmoon. .___. I want it. Ugh.


Very welcome 
and
lul, I know how you feel... my LFS has so many bettas... that are so freaking beautiful... Like they came straight off of Aquabid. D:


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Burd said:


> I intend to make a little breeding game with these guys.[/qoute]
> 
> I would so buy that game.
> I've not seen many 3D works of fish, but I really like this!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

breeding gaaaaammmmee!! Do it!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Bowchicka wow wowwww, what kinda game is thhaatt?! ;P

Haha, hes cute.

The ventrals, yes, do come from the spot under the head. Think of it like an upsiodeown triangle from their eyes, (the base), whos point is where the fins go.

The other thing is their mouths arent really where you think theyd be, theyre on the top of the snout-looking part of the face. In almost a permanent frown, this help them nom food at the surface of the water.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> breeding gaaaaammmmee!! Do it!


We're working on it! lol
When we're done I'll post it on here and have you guys beta (HURR) test it, if you'd like.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

yaaaaayyy!!!! <3 u~


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

These are very good! If you need any photo's of show quality HM's or spawning shots let me know....


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

OMG I'd so test that game!!!

Nice Betta, too!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm up for beta testing ;D

*stalks thread*


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> I'm up for bet*t*a testing ;D
> 
> *stalks thread*


Fixed.
I have always wanted a Betta game. Although my idea is a bit more complex.


----------



## sundstrom (Mar 20, 2011)

How is the breeding game coming.


----------



## l n u n l (Feb 21, 2011)

That is really awesome. Looks like my Delta Betta fish ... Deltax.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

That looks awesome! If you want any (2D) help on that, feel free to send me a PM. I'd love to contribute to a project like this!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

May I make a suggestion?What I mean is by making the water gleam a little like maybe sparkles something that gives the effect that the betta is possibly warming in the tropical sun? What would also make it a tad more realistic would be making the dorsal fin a bit smaller. It's fantastic though I love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AkiGari (Apr 17, 2011)

I love the 3d fishie!!! Though, I'm going to try and secure an Ipad for my kitten, I don't think that conditioning her with the imprint of catching Betta is horribly appropriate. Must be some wild fish people don't keep in their homes. 

Maybe someday a 3d aps on iPad for cats?!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Nutt007 said:


> Fixed.
> I have always wanted a Betta game. Although my idea is a bit more complex.


lol, well I intended to have one t there, but thanks. xD


----------

